
Show HN: BetaList Jobs – Indeed.com for Startup Jobs - keesj
http://betalist.com/jobs
======
keesj
Today we launched BetaList Jobs:
[https://betalist.com/jobs](https://betalist.com/jobs)

We're aggregating all the job openings from startups across the world in one
place where they are easily searchable browsable. You can think of it as an
Indeed.com for startup jobs.

Rather than scraping other job boards which would be morally questionable
considering we'd be competitors, we fetch our job listings direct from the
source: the startup's own careers/jobs page.

If anyone here is looking for a job I'd be curious to hear what you think
about the user experience.

